# 270ex II. Any sample pictures?



## eninja (May 22, 2013)

Hi, 

Can share?

One Ceiling bounce, One Wall bounce, One direct indoor, and One direct outdoor, preferably shooting group of people.

My intention is only to make fill flash, removed shadows in face, not to light whole seen.
I believe 270ex is enough for this. what do you think?
I am using 6D + 28mm 1.8.

Thank you very much.


----------

